# Perfect bombing



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

Man, I'll tell y'all the one thing I missed above was the kind hearted generosity that this forum displays. You guys are something else. 
Yesterday, I got hit by two of yinz and it was something spectacular.
Thank you so much @Sine_Qua_Non








And also @Olecharlie








You guys hit me with some truly wonderful smokes and I appreciate it so much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice. Be on the lookout tomorrow too :grin2:


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

churchpunk said:


> Man, I'll tell y'all the one thing I missed above was the kind hearted generosity that this forum displays. You guys are something else.
> Yesterday, I got hit by two of yinz and it was something spectacular.
> Thank you so much @Sine_Qua_Non
> View attachment 249686
> ...


Wondering where you went. You got nuked! Where's Mario?

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

mpomario said:


> Wondering where you went. You got nuked! Where's Mario?
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


I was off at school for a while. Home for the summer and the smokes now. Haven't heard anything from Mario, but he takes long leaves for work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

That's a pair of epic hits!!! Very nice. 

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

HOLLY CRAP! That one (TWO!) awesome hits!! Nice job guys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Damn amazing how generous and cool most of the core members of this forum are. I think the world could use some of the wisdom of cigar smokers.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

churchpunk said:


> Man, I'll tell y'all the one thing I missed above was the kind hearted generosity that this forum displays. You guys are something else.
> Yesterday, I got hit by two of yinz and it was something spectacular.
> Thank you so much @Sine_Qua_Non
> View attachment 249686
> ...


After going so long without cigars, I figured you deserved some halfway decent ones. 

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> After going so long without cigars, I figured you deserved some halfway decent ones.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I love Noreno. I used to hoard those guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

Two very nice hits!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

churchpunk said:


> Man, I'll tell y'all the one thing I missed above was the kind hearted generosity that this forum displays. You guys are something else.
> Yesterday, I got hit by two of yinz and it was something spectacular.
> Thank you so much @Sine_Qua_Non
> View attachment 249686
> ...


Your welcome Chalker, hope to keep you smoking for a while, enjoy your time off school. For you guys who are unaware Chalker is a Rock Opera singer and passed on an offer for a famous show to attend Divinity school. Now he may be up in the woods of KY making Moonshine in his free time but thats ok what happens in Ky stays in Ky. Since "Smokings Ain't Allowed in School" he has a lot of catching up to do while back in Ohio! Another thing Chalker is a "Cigar Aficionado" from working in cigar shops back in Ohio. He introduced me to James Brown a while back and I've been hooked on the BLTC since. And in all sincerity we spent some time in Nashville together at a local lounge smoking my first Emilio, with all that said he's a quality guy along with his friends that came along. Wishing you the best brother, and yeah I miss Mario! My first Morphine stick came from him. Tell him hello if your paths ever cross. I'll never forget when those 12+ boxes of cigars arrived at his house lol. Now "Smokeem if You Gotem and remember brother can you hear me to heck with the rules, "Smoking Ain't Allowed in School"!


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

churchpunk said:


> I love Noreno. I used to hoard those guys
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smoking one now. Great set of sticks for your summer break. Enjoy the break.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Mario gave me my first nip of Morphine as well. That hit that was laid on him was EPIC. 


Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Oh boy, what-a-hit! That's what you get for leaving us Punk, lol.


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

Dang you guys make it hard to stay humble


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> Your welcome Chalker, hope to keep you smoking for a while, enjoy your time off school. For you guys who are unaware Chalker is a Rock Opera singer and passed on an offer for a famous show to attend Divinity school. Now he may be up in the woods of KY making Moonshine in his free time but thats ok what happens in Ky stays in Ky. Since "Smokings Ain't Allowed in School" he has a lot of catching up to do while back in Ohio! Another thing Chalker is a "Cigar Aficionado" from working in cigar shops back in Ohio. He introduced me to James Brown a while back and I've been hooked on the BLTC since. And in all sincerity we spent some time in Nashville together at a local lounge smoking my first Emilio, with all that said he's a quality guy along with his friends that came along. Wishing you the best brother, and yeah I miss Mario! My first Morphine stick came from him. Tell him hello if your paths ever cross. I'll never forget when those 12+ boxes of cigars arrived at his house lol. Now "Smokeem if You Gotem and remember brother can you hear me to heck with the rules, "Smoking Ain't Allowed in School"!


Yes, Chalker is good people! What he put together to smack ole Mario around was epic. Come to think of it, I'm pretty sure I owe him some retaliation myself...now where did I put those Ron Mexico and Gurks.....


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

churchpunk said:


> Dang you guys make it hard to stay humble
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just smoke one of those Dog Rockets I sent you that outta bring you down a notch!:vs_laugh:


----------

